# Auch von mir ein hallo



## inde1052 (13 Okt. 2006)

*Hi*

Ich bin der inde bin zwar schon etwas länger angemeldet habe mich aber nun entschlossen doch mal aktiv zu werden nachdem ich mich bisher nur umgesehen habe.Mein Kompliment das ist ein sehr schönes und sehr umfangreiches Forum


----------



## spoiler (13 Okt. 2006)

Dem schliess ich mich doch mal an und sage Willkommen hier im Celebboard!

*lass krachen *


----------



## AMUN (14 Okt. 2006)

Auch von mir ein willkommen an Board und viel spaß beim posten und sammeln  


MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (15 Okt. 2006)

Schliesse mich meinen vorrednern an und heisse dich hier hertzlich Willkommen und wünsche viel Spass an Board!


----------

